# Camera for toddlers



## Gordy24 (Oct 5, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

My daughter almost 2 just ~loves being chased my her daddy~, with my Canon DSLR. So I decided to try to find a camera for her to torment me and everyone else as much as I do.
Do you have any suggestions for me?
The VTech is the one I'm leaning towards
VTech Kidizoom FFP Camera, Pink



Playskool Showcam 2-in-1 Digital Camera and Projector (White)

Any one else purchase one of these for a toddler? 

I'm just amazed that they haven't gotten above 1.3M Pixels yet for the kids toys I would have thought that there would be plenty for 5+ MPs for the toy manufacturers to buy up.

thanks for your feedback!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 5, 2014)

My 4yo uses one of the Olympus Tough series (10 MP), my 6yo uses a Canon S95, although she'll likely start with an EOS M soon...


----------



## yorgasor (Oct 5, 2014)

If she doesn't start out with a 1DX, she's going to grow up with a stunted understanding of cameras and a diminished interested in photography. Besides, the 1 series is famous for its ruggedness. It should be able to stand up to whatever she can dish out.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 5, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> If she doesn't start out with a 1DX, she's going to grow up with a stunted understanding of cameras and a diminished interested in photography. Besides, the 1 series is famous for its ruggedness. It should be able to stand up to whatever she can dish out.



LOL.... ;D


----------



## Codzilla (Oct 5, 2014)

My 6-yr old has had the vtech for a couple of years now. Slightly different features but same res. She loves it and it's been great for getting her into photography, but the resolution sucks! It's got some simple games on it ( non photo related) and the "effects" are simple superimposed things that you frame someone's face in (wig, sunglasses, octopus, etc). 

I've been letting her (and 2yr old brother) try my G16 from time to time, securely strapped to the wrist with a cinching strap and close supervision. 

For the price, the vtech is an ok deal. Just don't expect much from it. It fits their hands well and they can work the menu themselves. It's taken a few tumbles too, probably way more than I know about, so it's not super fragile. Our version doesn't have a card, just 1 GB of internal memory (about 200 shots I think), so be ready to download a lot when she gets into it. 

I'd say go for it, then step up to something better (craigslist or kijiji) when she's ready.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 5, 2014)

yorgasor said:


> If she doesn't start out with a 1DX, she's going to grow up with a stunted understanding of cameras and a diminished interested in photography. Besides, the 1 series is famous for its ruggedness. It should be able to stand up to whatever she can dish out.




http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/801115795-USE/canon_9313a002_eos_1d_mark_ii_digital.html


DO IT!

This is actually a good idea!

I can't think of anything cooler than growing up with my own 1D, even if it is only 8 megapixels.
(If you think it's expensive, tally up the cost of all her other toys and tell me the long term value of those. The only negative aspect I can think of is it might be too heavy, but once she can safely manipulate an object that size go for it!)


----------



## Bigjezza (Oct 5, 2014)

My son aged 6 has used an Orange Panasonic Lumix tough/waterproof camera for the best part of 3 years. Its fantastic getting his perspective on the world, its interesting how even the simplest things seem so high and out of reach when the picture is taken at his perspective! 

My only complaint is in regards to the design of the camera; when taking it out of the water there is a little ledge that water droplets seem to pool on right infront of the lens.


----------



## dash2k8 (Oct 5, 2014)

I thought my 6 year old playing with my old 40D was spoiled, then I find that many of you have already outdone me!


----------



## dcm (Oct 5, 2014)

I'd give a kid any old point and shoot you have laying around - no cost. They can figure it out pretty quick. You can always upgrade them later. 

My 2.5 year old granddaughter uses her mom's old Canon Powershot S400. My daughter collects the best shots for albums. Different perspective - looking up at everything and everyone. I've got an old G6 waiting for her.


----------



## yorgasor (Oct 5, 2014)

9VIII said:


> yorgasor said:
> 
> 
> > If she doesn't start out with a 1DX, she's going to grow up with a stunted understanding of cameras and a diminished interested in photography. Besides, the 1 series is famous for its ruggedness. It should be able to stand up to whatever she can dish out.
> ...



Crud, that would be really cool to give my son a 1D IIn. Heck, I'm tempted to do it, just so I can play around with the 1D series feature set! "Hey, can I borrow your 1D IIn for a little bit? I'll trade you for my 5D3..."


----------

